# Fray Style Bodies



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

I have to admit that I enjoy running cars with Fray type rules, but I do not like the appearance of the tires protruding from street type car bodies.
So I have been wondering, has anyone produced a slammed dirt modified or similar body that would be competitive in this type of car?

Thanks,
Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

LeeRoy98 said:


> I have to admit that I enjoy running cars with Fray type rules, but I do not like the appearance of the tires protruding from street type car bodies.
> So I have been wondering, has anyone produced a slammed dirt modified or similar body that would be competitive in this type of car?
> 
> Thanks,
> ...


*Short answer is NO when racing against an even average Fray body . If you race say a DLM VS DLM it can be fun so that as a separate class is what folks run using skinny tires or stock rubber / JL rubber .

Bear :wave: *


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

I have several Fray legal chassis sitting under Life Like stock car bodies that I added screw posts for the t-jets, They are a blast to race, you can really lean on each other in the turns, and you can slam them to the track as the body width is perfect for a fray car to cover the wheels.

Which brings the question of why cant the body be as wide as the legal axle / wheel width on a fray car? 

Boosted


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Boosted-Z71 said:


> I Which brings the question of why cant the body be as wide as the legal axle / wheel width on a fray car?
> 
> Boosted


Because then they wouldn't be Fray cars, just a style I guess.


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

wheelszk said:


> Because then they wouldn't be Fray cars, just a style I guess.


*Exactly the case as Fray style racing and the associated bodies have become a type / style all their own . While goofy looking to many they are the F1 of the TJET world . Bringing the body out to cover the fender changes the racing dynamic and gives the car a more Nascar look but it too is legal and can be run in FRAY. It is unlikely you will win with those bodies due to limitations but no one will stop you if within width and other rules limits.


Bear :wave: *


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

I hate to be the bearer of bad news, But......

7.Maximum overall body width is 1.200.


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

smalltime said:


> I hate to be the bearer of bad news, But......
> 
> 7.Maximum overall body width is 1.200.


*Ahh so there ya go then . The FRAY LOOK is safe unless you decide to bring in your own width and run a skinny width car in a Fray race LOL !

Bear :wave:
*


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

A bit o/t as these cars have rim/tires protruding from body.
Here's a pic from a race we had in April. The Lola, Porsche & blue Dino
were set up by Big E. The cars are AW/JL T-Jet chassis using aftermarket
parts & any non ballast weighted body. (GT, Lemans, Sports or Trans-Am)


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

*Any Photos of LifeLikes with posts?*

Do you have any photos you can post?



"...Life Like stock car bodies that I added screw posts for the t-jets, They are a blast to race, you can really lean on each other in the turns, and you can slam them to the track as the body width is perfect for a fray car to cover the wheels..."

I found these
http://www.bat-jet.com/nascar1.html


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Here is a couple of quick pics of a resin cast off of a LL body. I built this for my son. I will try to get some of the LL's dug up and get some shots of those, this one was laying out on the track. Almost identical to the link you found

Boosted


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Here is quick shot of a a legal Fray body & car tucked into a LL body, this is a body were working on putting posts into for a friend, Gordon fan and I still call him a friend. Anyway you get the idea, its a nice clean fit on the wheel wells and you can slam it to the track, many times I wind up sanding the bottom of the body to get the track clearance where I want it. 

Boosted


----------



## shocker36 (Jul 5, 2008)

That would be a fun class. Im sure we all have bodies with some sort of broken body mounts on them to use on a T-Jet


----------

